
A Deep Dive Analyzing the Results of ~10M Crawled Tweets - rizzn
http://siliconangle.net/ver2/2009/10/13/a-deep-dive-analyzing-the-results-of-10m-crawled-tweets/
======
jf781
Amazing post from a talented guy in Vik. Great stuff.

When Vik and I were talking about this we were struck by the large amount of
duplicates in the system.

What does this mean?

Here is my ANGLE: It's possible that Twitter is mostly echo chamber (NOISE) or
it's lacking circulation of quality content

I think BOTH.

